

Lost In The Apple Mapgate Discussions - kirklove
http://kirklove.net/post/31983851865/lost-in-the-apple-mapgate-discussions

======
roymabookie
I propose #Mapplegate

------
denzil_correa
Well written. Agree to all lines but

> DropBox kicked Apple’s ass when it came to “cloud” management of files

How so?

------
fredtruman
I wish everyone would chill out. Inciting tech violence is such an immature
and boring snooze. Relax.

------
timwoj
Why must we attach "gate" to something every time there's some big story?

~~~
denzil_correa
Not a BIG story but a BIG story with negative undertones. It probably gets its
trends from the Watergate Scandal [0].

[0] <http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watergate_scandal>

------
alimoeeny
Well said, though none of this is a problem FOR ME as long as they do the
hardware right AND provide room for others to do the software right,

